# sin texto en consola(no X) usando fglrx...

## papu

ayer pase de los xf86-video-ati a los binarios oficiales ati-drivers, sino pongo  el CONSOLE DISPLAY DRIVERS SUPPORT---> VGA TEXT CONSOLE, la consola(tty) no funciona, ni sale el texto típico de inicio del kernel.

Usando vga text console si funciona pero a resolucion 640.

según he leído  hay que quitar el soporte framefuffer usando los drivers ati

Hay alguna forma de utilizar la resolucion nativa en  los tty o consola ( no se como llamarlo realmente), pasando algun comando al grub.cfg o quizás de otra manera?.  ¿alguién sabe?

No se si me explico bien  :Sad: 

grub.cfg:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
> 
> #
> ...

 

saludos, ad1

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Usando vga text console si funciona pero a resolucion 640. 

 

puedes pasarle la resolución que tu quieras -> http://www.gregfolkert.net/info/vesa-display-codes.html

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Usando vga text console si funciona pero a resolucion 640.  
> 
> puedes pasarle la resolución que tu quieras -> http://www.gregfolkert.net/info/vesa-display-codes.html
> 
> saluetes

 

Usando vga=0x31B o vga=795, o  con set gfxmode=1280x1024 otra manera de hacerlo exclusiva de grub2.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /boot/grub2/grub.cfg:
> 
> .
> ...

 

la consola/tt7 de inicio sigue sin ningun texto y sin ser accesible ninguna tt7 ni antes ni despues de iniciar X, la única forma que me deja es por defecto  a 640.

http://i.minus.com/ibhTFnLRF6caVZ.JPG

```
 

hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.459]

  Unique ID: rdCR.B4LgR6GZA64

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "(C) 1988-2005, ATI CYPRESS"

  Vendor: "(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc."

  Device: "CYPRESS"

  SubVendor: "ATI ATOMBIOS"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "01.00"

  Memory Size: 16 MB

  Memory Range: 0xe0000000-0xe0ffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+832), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0310: 640x480 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0313: 800x600 (+1600), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0316: 1024x768 (+2048), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0319: 1280x1024 (+2560), 15 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030d: 320x200 (+640), 15 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0320: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0393: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0395: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0396: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03b3: 512x384 (+512), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03b5: 512x384 (+1024), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03b6: 512x384 (+2048), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03c3: 640x350 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03c5: 640x350 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03c6: 640x350 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 720x400 (+768), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 720x400 (+1472), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 720x400 (+2944), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0353: 1152x864 (+1152), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0355: 1152x864 (+2304), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0356: 1152x864 (+4608), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0363: 1280x960 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0365: 1280x960 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0366: 1280x960 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0321: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0322: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0323: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0324: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

Ni con esto:

paso 1: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx

paso 2: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb   que es lo mismo que esto http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

la única forma me fucione, aunque parece no puedo modificar la resolución 640, es activando en el núcleo CONSOLE DISPLAY DRIVERS SUPPORT---> VGA TEXT CONSOLE , y así se va quedar porque ya me he cansado de estar mareando la perdiz  :Very Happy: 

saludos, ad1

----------

## gringo

```
echo 'Loading Linux 3.7 ...'

linux /kernel-gentoo_3.7-ati-drivers root=/dev/sdb2 ro 
```

que pasa si añades vga=0x31B o vga=795 despues de ro ?

Lo del set gfxmode entiendo que es una cosa interna de grub y simplemente para grub, no afecta al framebuffer.

Igual añadiendo insmod vga en la sección del kernel que uses te saca del apuro, ya sé que se llama a load_video pero igual es esta función la que no funciona.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'Loading Linux 3.7 ...'
> 
> ...

 

pues pasa lo que explico que las consolas no son accesibles ni sale el texto al cargar el kernel, se queda asi para siempre.  http://i.minus.com/ibhTFnLRF6caVZ.JPG

gfxmode es para pasar resolución al framebuffer pero para grub2 pero como digo tampoco funciona, ya he probado todas las opciones que encontré en google.

la problematica es parecida a la de  este señor pero yo aún no he podido arreglarlo  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-934178-start-0.html

ad1

----------

